# Help! 63 impala sub box



## fallstown2163

Can anyone post specs or setup of two 12s ported into package tray


----------



## sactowncholo

Use free air subs or infinite baffle with no box the best system i heard in San Jose in the 80s had no box shook house 5 blocks away 2 18s zappcos.


----------



## 62Impala13s

WTF :twak: its 2012 good luck finding free air subs that sound good now.


sactowncholo said:


> Use free air subs or infinite baffle with no box the best system i heard in San Jose in the 80s had no box shook house 5 blocks away 2 18s zappcos.


----------



## 62Impala13s

In my 64 I have 2 Rockford Fosgate T1 12's ported through my rear deck. Box measures 35" wide 22" deep and 9.5" tall. Using two 4" aero ports that are 9" long. Gets very loud with no trunk rattle. All bass goes into cabin. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


fallstown2163 said:


> Can anyone post specs or setup of two 12s ported into package tray


----------



## Omega Shenron

GL


----------



## fallstown2163

Awesome I knew it could be done..im running two memphis mojo 12s ..how many cubic ft was each speaker ..im guessing subs are facing up?.. Can u plz post a pic?


----------



## 62Impala13s

It is 3.5 cubic feet before displacement.I kept it all hidden in my 64 so it looked stock. Subs/ports are firing up. But did the same setup in my friends 72 monte carlo not hidden here is a pic of it. 2 power hx2 12's with 2 power 6x9s


----------



## fallstown2163

Ok on ur 64 where the torsion bars in the way?? Or was box built under them??


----------



## 62Impala13s

Torsion bars were in the way. I removed them installed the box and re-installed them. Make sure to dynamat the package tray bottom and bottom of rear deck. I did that as well as the rest of the trunk.


fallstown2163 said:


> Ok on ur 64 where the torsion bars in the way?? Or was box built under them??


----------



## 62Impala13s

My rear deck has a large oval size hole in it. I welded a metal screen in place of the hole and covered the rear deck in factory materal. And only use one 3 way 6.5 as rear fill in the factory spot. Have 3 sets of components as front stage.


----------



## fallstown2163

already got it dynamated so im up on that ..ur info has been priceless ..ill be running these mojo 12s with the 2500 d class 1 ohm and the highs are memphis 6x9 ..6.5 componets and tweets ran on memphis 800.4..ill post pics shortly ..thanks again


----------



## 62Impala13s

anytime bro, glad I could help :h5:


fallstown2163 said:


> already got it dynamated so im up on that ..ur info has been priceless ..ill be running these mojo 12s with the 2500 d class 1 ohm and the highs are memphis 6x9 ..6.5 componets and tweets ran on memphis 800.4..ill post pics shortly ..thanks again


----------



## Cali4Life916

:thumbsup:


----------



## seppaku

62Impala13s said:


> In my 64 I have 2 Rockford Fosgate T1 12's ported through my rear deck. Box measures 35" wide 22" deep and 9.5" tall. Using two 4" aero ports that are 9" long. Gets very loud with no trunk rattle. All bass goes into cabin. Hope this helps.:thumbsup:


Can you post some pix plz?


----------



## fallstown2163

seppaku said:


> Can you post some pix plz?


Finished box today hits hard as hell post more as we go


----------



## big C

fallstown2163 said:


> Finished box today hits hard as hell post more as we go


Nice homie. Is that car audio shop still over there on kemp? Dont remember the name of it went in there around 94 they had some nice shit up in there.


----------



## fallstown2163

Oh yea there's like 3 audio places on Kemp now lol ...I didn't want to be charged 10 grand for install so I have my homie doing it at my garage


----------



## big C

Hell yea i feel ya Im building a box for my 64 now. Nothing special just a sealed encloser to hold 3 8s. Only thing is the back wall will be made of lexan.


----------



## fallstown2163

Already homie thatz whatsup ...were wrapping my deck tomorrow then starting on my fiberglass console ..tryna get ride ready for altus OK cruise and show in April


----------



## 64 pushin

Big c can u post up a pic..I have 64 thinking of runing 1 12" how does 3 8's look


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## big C

64 pushin said:


> Big c can u post up a pic..I have 64 thinking of runing 1 12" how does 3 8's look


I am going this morning to cut the 3 holes with the router and jasper jig so they will be perfect since you be able to see the inside of the box. Give me a few days to put the box together and sit it in the car and I will snap a few pics.


----------



## big C

here you go homie, The box is not done yet but this gives you an idea. The trunk rods are still in so the trunk will hold its self up still and there is more than enough room in front of the box for my cylinders.


----------



## fallstown2163

Looking good big c lets keep pics going of progress


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:yes:


----------



## fallstown2163

fallstown2163 said:


> Looking good big c lets keep pics going of progress


Rear deck


----------



## big C

fallstown2163 said:


> Looking good big c lets keep pics going of progress


Thanks homie you will have to check out my build up topic in the project ride section its got all the pics from when I got the car till now


----------



## fallstown2163

Bet ill check it out bro ..I need to make one just need to round up progress pics


----------



## red chev

where did you get the material for the vent?


----------



## fallstown2163

I used PVC fir ports and mdf for rear deck I'm going to use some metal mesh for the port in rear deck


----------



## 62Impala13s

Coming along nice bro :h5:I need to post pics of mine,just too damn lazy lol


fallstown2163 said:


> Rear deck


----------



## fallstown2163

Lol bust em out no pic
hoarding alowed on Lil


----------



## king debo

_Keep posting, I like all the ideas getting thrown around in here! _


----------



## BIG DIRTY

Your gonna have to turn those subs around Big C. Because your going to loose impact playing against the back of that seat. I ran into the problem with my 66. When I flipped it around and let that bass wave travel further. All the small amounts of rust that were on the inside of my trunk lid were coming outta everywhere.


big C said:


> here you go homie, The box is not done yet but this gives you an idea. The trunk rods are still in so the trunk will hold its self up still and there is more than enough room in front of the box for my cylinders.


----------



## 62Impala13s

Pioneer Double din






Front kickpanel componets






(2)4" 2ways for front factory spot






new rear deck (4) 4way 6x9's with a center blow through for subs.






Box outside of car 12" Sundown sa's
























outside of 64


----------



## fallstown2163

Looking damn good homie were u get that metal mesh from on Ur rear deck


----------



## OUTHOPU

62Impala13s said:


> WTF :twak: its 2012 good luck finding free air subs that sound good now.


Actually Fi Audio IB3 subs are free air/infinite baffle and they handle 550 rms and hammer out the lows when properly installed. I know this is an older post but I figured I post to show another option.
Here is a link. http://store.ficaraudio.com/ib3-series/


----------



## 62Impala13s

Got it off ebay.I trimmed it to fit about a inch larger than the opening then mounted from under with a short screw/washer every few inches.


fallstown2163 said:


> Looking damn good homie were u get that metal mesh from on Ur rear deck


----------



## 62Impala13s

Yea I dont think the IB3's were out then. I have never heard personally. But if it's FI its quality.


OUTHOPU said:


> Actually Fi Audio IB3 subs are free air/infinite baffle and they handle 550 rms and hammer out the lows when properly installed. I know this is an older post but I figured I post to show another option.
> Here is a link. http://store.ficaraudio.com/ib3-series/


----------



## vamps

does this idea work well with one 12 ported under the package tray in a g body??? i have the same build idea goin on..........


----------



## fallstown2163

Yea I've seen it done on here just remember u have a lot less space in g body
.take in consideration ur 6x9 need to share space with box and needed room for hydro cylinders etc


----------



## 62Impala13s

I would port box through rear deck port in center with sub box on package tray with sub firing rear into trunk.


vamps said:


> does this idea work well with one 12 ported under the package tray in a g body??? i have the same build idea goin on..........[/QUO


----------



## 62Impala13s

Not a G-body but just finished this for my boy's cutlass 442


----------



## fallstown2163

62Impala13s said:


> Got it off ebay.I trimmed it to fit about a inch larger than the opening then mounted from under with a short screw/washer every few inches.


Wrapped rear deck and started beauty panels for amps


----------



## 62Impala13s

Damn Mike looking good. Amp rack is on point :h5:


fallstown2163 said:


> Wrapped rear deck and started beauty panels for amps


----------



## spcmata

62Impala13s said:


> View attachment 601009
> Pioneer Double din
> View attachment 601010
> Front kickpanel componets
> View attachment 601011
> (2)4" 2ways for front factory spot
> View attachment 601021
> new rear deck (4) 4way 6x9's with a center blow through for subs.
> View attachment 601022
> Box outside of car 12" Sundown sa's
> View attachment 601023
> View attachment 601032
> View attachment 601033
> View attachment 601034
> outside of 64


Sweet setup. Any mo info n the box? I bought the same subs too and want to build a box for my 63

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## 62Impala13s

Thanks Homie, Box measure's 36" wide 9.5" high and 23" deep. It is sealed they use the same chamber with a center brace for support.Sounds very nice with all types of music. Let me know if you have any other questions


spcmata said:


> Sweet setup. Any mo info n the box? I bought the same subs too and want to build a box for my 63
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## spcmata

62Impala13s said:


> Thanks Homie, Box measure's 36" wide 9.5" high and 23" deep. It is sealed they use the same chamber with a center brace for support.Sounds very nice with all types of music. Let me know if you have any other questions


 You have any pics of your actual build? My original plan was to build a box with the subs firing up but some people say they sound better facing up... What I want to avoid s as much of the rattling in the trunk as possible and I want the bass to hit hard inside


----------



## vamps

spcmata said:


> You have any pics of your actual build? My original plan was to build a box with the subs firing up but some people say they sound better facing up... What I want to avoid s as much of the rattling in the trunk as possible and I want the bass to hit hard inside


Exactly bro.....the subs and the port facing towards the rear of the trunk is BS it always rattles


----------



## fallstown2163

Mine isn't sealed but its ported in cabin no trunk rattle ..homie impalaon13s is a very helpfull cat he helped me out a lot on my box I just finished


----------



## 62Impala13s

Dont have many of the actual build just some test fitting pics. When I get to work I dont like to stop to take pics lol. A few I could find.Rear dash was before I changed my mind from one large port to a smaller port to fit the four 6x9's
































spcmata said:


> You have any pics of your actual build? My original plan was to build a box with the subs firing up but some people say they sound better facing up... What I want to avoid s as much of the rattling in the trunk as possible and I want the bass to hit hard inside


----------



## 62Impala13s

Set up in my 62' 8 kicker comp vr 10's. on 2 fosgate 1000bd's No trunk rattle due to 3 layer's of dynamat.But it flexes about a 1 inch lol.














vamps said:


> Exactly bro.....the subs and the port facing towards the rear of the trunk is BS it always rattles


----------



## 62Impala13s

Thanks for the compliment's Mike.Glad I could help uffin:


fallstown2163 said:


> Mine isn't sealed but its ported in cabin no trunk rattle ..homie impalaon13s is a very helpfull cat he helped me out a lot on my box I just finished


----------



## fallstown2163

62Impala13s said:


> Thanks for the compliment's Mike.Glad I could help uffin:


Ur welcome Mario that's what's up homie check out my console progress


----------



## big C

62Impala13s said:


> Dont have many of the actual build just some test fitting pics. When I get to work I dont like to stop to take pics lol. A few I could find.Rear dash was before I changed my mind from one large port to a smaller port to fit the four 6x9's
> View attachment 602870
> View attachment 602871
> View attachment 602872
> View attachment 602873
> View attachment 602874


I like that trim panel thats what I am going to do around my box with the 3 8s. I ordered the lexan back wall today.


----------



## big C

fallstown2163 said:


> Ur welcome Mario that's what's up homie check out my console progress


:thumbsup: baddass bro


----------



## big-drew63

Can u do that with a 15" sub


----------



## big-drew63

62Impala13s said:


> It is 3.5 cubic feet before displacement.I kept it all hidden in my 64 so it looked stock. Subs/ports are firing up. But did the same setup in my friends 72 monte carlo not hidden here is a pic of it. 2 power hx2 12's with 2 power 6x9s
> View attachment 517043


 can u do that with 1 15" dc audio level 4 sub?


----------



## 62Impala13s

Turned out great. I want to do that but with cup holders where air ride switches are. What do you plan wraping it in?


fallstown2163 said:


> Ur welcome Mario that's what's up homie check out my console progress


----------



## 62Impala13s

Yea I went with 3/4" plexi glass "not cheep" was about $70 for 36x10" Make sure your careful with cutting and drilling it.Can crack easy if you rush


big C said:


> I like that trim panel thats what I am going to do around my box with the 3 8s. I ordered the lexan back wall today.


----------



## 62Impala13s

Should work fine as long as the depth of the sub fits. These Power HX2's were deep and had about a inch between back wall and magnet.


big-drew63 said:


> can u do that with 1 15" dc audio level 4 sub?


----------



## fallstown2163

62Impala13s said:


> Turned out great. I want to do that but with cup holders where air ride switches are. What do you plan wraping it in?


Were going to fiberglass and paint it like my dash...I wanted cupholderx but oh well I shouldn't have any drinks in my ride at all lol


----------



## king debo

Good movement in this thread, just getting ready to panel my trunk here soon.


----------



## 62Impala13s

Make sure to post some pic's homie 


king debo said:


> Good movement in this thread, just getting ready to panel my trunk here soon.


----------



## josed22

how did u bolt that on there


----------



## fallstown2163

josed22 said:


> how did u bolt that on there


Bolt what homie?


----------

